# We now have our Own Private World of Warcraft Server



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

We now have our Own Private World of Warcraft Server. Absoltely Free to play on! No monthly dues, since it's our private server. You Will need Game Version 3.1.3, There is minor tweaking needed to be done to a system file so that it automatically connects to our server, Which is very simple to do, and video will hopefully soon be on youtube for a walkthrough. Anyone interested in joining up to play with us, reply here. 

Users will need to sign up at: trailerdave.dyndns.tv

BTW, it will always say offline on the website, but it is to divert others 

Once you sign up there, reply with your username on this board, as we monitor user signups and delete which ones we think are bogus.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

AWESOME Osiris! am ur biggest fan!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

uhhhhh where can i download 3.1.3 from?

i got 3.0.1 installing on my system is there a patch or something i need?

Username created is Zakk.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, Here's whats next:

ou want to locate the World of Warcraft folder on your computer, probably under, My Computer, C Drive, Programs, and then prolly is in there. 

Once you have it, you open it up the WOW folder, Click on the DATA folder, then EnUS Folder, in there you will see a file called Realmlist.************, you want to right click on that and open it up in NOTEPAD. 


The site is blocking with ******* , they stand for w-t-f the last three letters of the file

A Line will show up of text, you want to edit that line. Should say:

Set realmlist trailerdave.dyndns.tv

Save it then close it. 

The file to launch world of warcraft, you DO NOT want to use the WOW Launcher, this will connect to blizzard and update your files and this won't work, thats what im afraid might already be done, in that case you'd have to redownload it for free from their site.

You want to click on WOW, just a file called WOW in the World of Warcraft folder, it will start the game and you should be able to login to the server. This is real simple, you can create a shortcut to your desktop as well so don't have to keep going through the folders.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

my username is dragonis111 i signed up pm me or reply here when my character will work, osiris make sure to read the pm i sent you too.

PS I really would like to be a gm(gm3 with all the gm commands), I'm good at helping out people in WOW because I'm a veteran player on both retail and private servers, and I'm really nice. BTW is your server bugged at all, the ones i have played some of the quests and certain items dont work.

2nd edit: osiris on your server I logged on but my account is set to the original game not to lich king, when I logged on I went through the lichking login screen, and i couldnt make a bloodelf or draenei or death knight.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

my username is maximuz


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

hey,what is the option for wotlk? it had like 3 foods and i picked doritos, does that effect nething at all? And also if you could do it please change my account to wotlk and bc if you cant


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

also can it be converted to a high rate or funserver, im lazy and i find it easier to get into the social aspect that way also


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I created an account but haven't had a chance to connect via WoW yet.
Thanks !

account name is redpaulhus


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

First of all, why does a fish website need a WoW server lol

Secondly I would join, but I play the real WoW also, and you need to be at version 3.2 for that.


----------

